# Sextuplets! Wow! Link repaired on post #8



## RemudaOne (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope this link works. 

http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4ph9o3gdw..._uri=/watch?v=60By3pksXuU&v=60By3pksXuU&gl=US


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2012)

Link doesn't appear to work.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 5, 2012)

That's odd, I just tried it and it took me to the video.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> That's odd, I just tried it and it took me to the video.


Are you signed in to your You Tube profile when you click the link, cause that effects how it works.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Sheepgirl, but I don't even think I have a profile??? IDK, I just push the buttons and read the words, lol!


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 11, 2012)

the link does not work for me either.  and I am signed on to youtube


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 11, 2012)

Worked for me.  But I did it from my phone.  
Very cute!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 11, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Worked for me.  But I did it from my phone.
> Very cute!


Well, that must be it then.....I posted from my phone.  Just now (from my laptop) I was unable to get the video.

Let's see if this one will work....
http://youtu.be/60By3pksXuU


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

The second link worked.  Very cute!


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 12, 2012)

oh wow. that poor mama! lol


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 12, 2012)

Poor mama is right . But I hope *I* never have one with sextuplets either. I would be a nervous wreck watching her lamb all those babies, lol . So much to learn! I've got three more ewes right now that are ready to pop and I'm actually Hoping they are all singles . This is my first lambing season and it would be fine with me if the rest of it were just VERY boring, haha


----------

